# Shalt Cain rule over sin?



## BC (Apr 15, 2004)

Genesis 4

4 And Abel, he also brought of the firstlings of his flock and of the fat thereof. And the LORD had respect unto Abel and to his offering: 
5 But unto Cain and to his offering he had not respect. And Cain was very wroth, and his countenance fell. 
6 And the LORD said unto Cain, Why art thou wroth? and why is thy countenance fallen? 
7 If thou doest well, shalt thou not be accepted? and if thou doest not well, sin lieth at the door. And unto thee shall be his desire, [b:49ca11219d]and thou shalt rule over him[/b:49ca11219d]. 

Q: Isn't 'thou' Cain and 'he' sin? Is God telling Cain that Cain shall rule over sin? If that is so, why is it that Cain murders Abel the very next verse?


----------



## pastorway (Apr 15, 2004)

7If you do well, will you not be accepted? And if you do not do well, sin lies at the door. And its desire is for you, but you should rule over it.&quot; (NKJV)

7If you do well, will you not be accepted? And if you do not do well, sin is crouching at the door. Its desire is for you, but you must rule over it.&quot; (ESV)



This is desire just as in the curse where it is said for Eve that her &quot;desire&quot; shall be for her husband, meaning that she will crave ruling over him.

Here sin desires to rule Cain, but Cain should stanbd firm against it. Cain failed to do so and sin ruled, thus he killed his brother.

Phillip


----------



## BC (Apr 15, 2004)

Thanks Phillip.


----------



## pastorway (Apr 15, 2004)

You are most 

[Edited on 4-16-04 by pastorway]


----------

